# Libourn, MO PTS Wed. pup white



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

OMG! CAN ANYONE HELP???? PLEASE CROSSPOST!!!!

Susie is a white German Shepherd female.. She looks like she could have mange but not sure yet which one or even if she does. We will be getting her vetting done soon and HW tested. Our animal control is full and these dogs will die if not rescued now. THEY ARE TAKEN TO BE GASSED..and will have to make room for more.Our shelter only holds 5 animals...!! !!!!!! 

Please help by cross posting if you will and if you can take one or all just let me know..I will arrange Transport. [email protected] aol.com

Laura Holloway 
SEMO Animal Rescue Alliance Inc. 
Lilbourn, MO. 

[email protected] aol.com

_________________


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

There is a picture of her but I can not post from work. She only has a couple of hours left.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you have a link?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

[Link Removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger]


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Poor girl!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Susie








Susie is a white German Shepherd female.. She looks like she could have mange but not sure yet which one or even if she does. We will be getting her vetting done soon and HW tested. Our animal control is full and these dogs will die if not rescued now. THEY ARE TAKEN TO BE GASSED..and will have to make room for more.Our shelter only holds 5 animals...!! !!!!!! 

Please help by cross posting if you will and if you can take one or all just let me know..I will arrange Transport. [email protected] aol.com

Laura Holloway 
SEMO Animal Rescue Alliance Inc. 
Lilbourn, MO. 

[email protected] aol.com


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hope that helps,poor baby.Would be beautiful when cared for.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

She's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We have to get her out!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Do they ever clean their kennels?

If someone can pull her what options are there until transport can be arranged?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Mark I can help pay for boarding for her if someone can pull this poor baby.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Laura Holloway pulls the dogs.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Please help by cross posting if you will and if you can take one or all just let me know..I will arrange Transport. [email protected] aol.com

Laura Holloway 
SEMO Animal Rescue Alliance Inc. 
Lilbourn, MO. 

[email protected] aol.com


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just emailed Laura.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Laura is taking her tomorrow to get her vaccinations and heart worm test.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Mark does that mean she is safe? My offer still stands to help with boarding.
Doreen


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I haven't officially committed to her yet. Laura had already planned on taking her tomorrow.

We are also trying to figure out if there is any transport available as she is in MO.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I PM'd myamom....I want to help if I can.
I am in MO, I have never heard of this part of MO. 

Please PM me if there is something I can do.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for this puppy


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Any word? Is she at least safe??


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any word on this pup?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I haven't heard back from Laura. I will email her now.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Did Brightstar take this one?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I received this from Laura:

_She is at my house...in quarantine and being treated for Sarcoptic mange..she is a sweet heart of a girl..wants to play with me and my dogs...she is wonderful...and will be a terrific pet.She is going to a rescue in PA...thank you for asking and caring. _

And she is HW-!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh thats great news!!


----------

